# Intro für ein Counterstrike Movie



## Deltor (5. März 2005)

*Hallo*,ich arbeite derzeit an einem Counterstrike Movie und habe eine wichtige Frage:
Wie bekomme ich Intros mit bewegter Schrift hin,so zum Beispiel das die Schrift von links nach rechts geht,mit welchem Programm geht so etwas? Das ganze soll allerdings keine Flash Datei werden sondern eine AVI datei für das Movie.

vielen Dank


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. März 2005)

... Du kannst Flashfilme u.A. auch als AVI exportieren. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. März 2005)

Mit welchem Programm machst du denn dein Movie? Meistens sind solche Funktionen noch schon implementiert.

Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, mal die Demo von Adobe AfterEffects auszuprobieren ... ist evtl. wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ...


----------



## rundes kipfal (7. März 2005)

einfach die schrift im photoshop schreiben, als png (transparent) oder mit als jpg mit alpha-kanal (dazu brauchst du dann allerdigns als videoschnittprogram adobe premiere, aber png reicht sowieso also vergiss das mit dem alpha-kanal  ) abspeichern und dann im videoschnittprogramm von links nach rechts (oder umgekehrt) laufen lassen

oder eben den umweg übers flash gehen und als avi exportieren und dann dazuschneiden


----------

